# toyota adapter for 5 cylinder audis



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

does anybody make one i got this toyota crawler project and the power would be just right and sound awsome

acme makes adapters for the 4cylinder but im not sure if the 5 cylinder has the same pattern any insight?


----------

